# Paul Kim's New tactical Pen



## RedLED (Apr 25, 2014)

Starting a a thread to discuss this very interesting and beautifully machined piece.

I hope to be able to own one once the go up for sale.

Hope this is the area to discuss this as it is a pen, not a light. 

However, with Mr. Kim's stature in the industry, I felt it would be fine.

Best,

Ned Redway


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 25, 2014)

Link?


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 25, 2014)

Any details or pics?


----------



## 880arm (Apr 25, 2014)

Jumpmaster said:


> Link?





mcnair55 said:


> Any details or pics?



Try here.

This is one of the early promotional images . . .


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 26, 2014)

Interesting...pretty sure TSA wouldn't let me on the plane with that.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks more like an Exocet missile,as an avid pen collector would not give it house room and i find it very ugly and silly.There are far more discrete tactical pens out there and i expect this to be found on the local hood or his tramp stamped woman.


----------



## Pellidon (Apr 26, 2014)

I'll stick with my Emerson pen. I can write with that. There are some radical pens out there so it will have appeal in some parts of pen land.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 26, 2014)

It may be so "tactical" it would be hazardous to the user?:tinfoil:


----------



## ven (Apr 26, 2014)

Well i absolutely .................love that pen,wow,to me that is a work of art,fantastic design,if my hand writing suffers(even more :laughing who cares when i would have a piece of art like that i am sure it would be fine to use though,looking at where you would hold it(for writing of course)


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 26, 2014)

It says they're available now (as of mid-April)...are they actually for sale anywhere?


----------



## iluvmycam (Apr 26, 2014)

Beamhead said:


> It may be so "tactical" it would be hazardous to the user?:tinfoil:




Yes!


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 26, 2014)

I suppose someone will buy one then spend the rest of day working out what to do with it.A night in the cells it would earn here in the UK.


----------



## ven (Apr 26, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> I suppose someone will buy one then spend the rest of day working out what to do with it.A night in the cells it would earn here in the UK.




I can can see it now...... "Mcnair waz ere" On the cell wall :laughing:


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Apr 26, 2014)

This brief post won't be the last time it is mentioned that this tactical pen is an artistically designed weapon first and foremost. For anyone to scoff at it as not being a very good writing instrument clearly doesn't get it, or something...

We can only hope that the people of the U.S.A. will not be so controlled by Authority and controlled by their own fears as the good people of the U.K.

Does anyone know how many self defense scenarios were decided with a tactical pen? I doubt very many at all. 

This creation is fun, and fetching, for many. Let us enjoy it.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 26, 2014)

Jumpmaster said:


> Link?


sorry about the link. It was late.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 26, 2014)

I think they are very cool!


----------



## ven (Apr 27, 2014)

RedLed said:


> I think they are very cool!




+1 to that


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 27, 2014)

KITROBASKIN said:


> This brief post won't be the last time it is mentioned that this tactical pen is an artistically designed weapon first and foremost. For anyone to scoff at it as not being a very good writing instrument clearly doesn't get it, or something...
> 
> We can only hope that the people of the U.S.A. will not be so controlled by Authority and controlled by their own fears as the good people of the U.K.
> 
> ...



The UK laws are quite strict on people carrying weapons and that is a weapon and you would be arrested.It is all very well having fancy looking weapons but knowing what to do with it is not so easy to most.Myself i prefer the more discrete tactical pen because the chance of getting away with carrying it would be easier if stopped by a busy.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 27, 2014)

Jumpmaster said:


> It says they're available now (as of mid-April)...are they actually for sale anywhere?



Can anyone answer this? Or are they not actually for sale?


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 27, 2014)

Jumpmaster said:


> Can anyone answer this? Or are they not actually for sale?



Why not drop them an email and ask.


----------



## 880arm (Apr 27, 2014)

Jumpmaster said:


> Can anyone answer this? Or are they not actually for sale?



I can't remember seeing these for sale yet. His new flashlight was released first in Hong Kong so it's possible they could be for sale there.

** Edit ** I have been informed by someone who purchased one that the pen cannot be reconfigured as the "shorty" version shown below **







​(Photo courtesy of PK Design Lab on Facebook)


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice. It is just missing a few trits to add a little color.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 27, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Why not drop them an email and ask.



Because I don't happen to have his email address.

Figured others in here posting about it might know if it's actually for sale anywhere or not.


----------



## Kilroytheknifesnob (May 6, 2014)

That is absolutely ridiculous. While it has some tactical styling cues, and is kinda cool looking, it's actual functionality as a self defense tool is questionable. You're likely to injure your hand on all those knobs as you try to ward off an assailant. Writing with that doesn't look like it'd be comfortable either. Something like the Beretta TKX is a useful self-defense tool, in addition to being a useful writing instrument.


----------



## ven (May 7, 2014)

Kilroytheknifesnob said:


> That is absolutely ridiculous. While it has some tactical styling cues, and is kinda cool looking, it's actual functionality as a self defense tool is questionable. You're likely to injure your hand on all those knobs as you try to ward off an assailant. Writing with that doesn't look like it'd be comfortable either. Something like the Beretta TKX is a useful self-defense tool, in addition to being a useful writing instrument.




I think because its designed by a highly talented and respected member PK ,that alone adds significant appeal


----------



## PapaLumen (May 7, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> The UK laws are quite strict on people carrying weapons and that is a weapon and you would be arrested.It is all very well having fancy looking weapons but knowing what to do with it is not so easy to most.Myself i prefer the more discrete tactical pen because the chance of getting away with carrying it would be easier if stopped by a busy.



No you wouldn't. If it were a knife or a gun maybe.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 7, 2014)

PapaLumen said:


> No you wouldn't. If it were a knife or a gun maybe.



What if you used it as a weapon?


----------



## RedLED (May 14, 2014)

Really, this is offered by the most prolific flashlight engineer/designer to date, who gave us some of our most beloved lights! you could show a little respect for this man. If it is not your thing, fine. I like it and Mr. Kim deserves a little more respect than some of you have tossed about. 

I use my real name on here, I wish that was the order.


----------



## The Coach (May 18, 2014)

Well said Ned. :thumbsup: Hopefully, Paul will stop in and update us. I definitely want one.


----------



## Kestrel (May 19, 2014)

mcnair55, you've made your position on this very clear via a number of posts here, one being somewhat borderline. Please don't derail this discussion thread.
Best regards,


----------



## pk (May 31, 2014)

880arm said:


> I can't remember seeing these for sale yet. His new flashlight was released first in Hong Kong so it's possible they could be for sale there.
> One neat feature of the pen is that it can be reconfigured as a "shorty." Just imagine if PK comes out with a full line of tactical pens and they share parts compatibility . . . LEGO anyone?
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha. LEGO yes. You've got me!
Slow process... but, it's coming. Expect the unexpected..


----------



## precisionworks (May 31, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Nice. It is just missing a few trits to add a little color.


PK can fix that with a few keystrokes & a drop or two of Norland Optical Adhesive. 

Nice machine work. My son has a similar pen from one of the high end M1911 makers, can't remember the name. Hidetoshi Nakayama has a full line of high end tac pens but made in a different style. Most of the top pens cost about the same as a McGizmo light.


----------



## pk (Jun 3, 2014)

Here is final Spec.
It will be available in US by next week here:

http://blackmoonltd.com/main.sc


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you, Sir!


----------



## precisionworks (Jun 3, 2014)

At only $160 each they'll sell fast. The SF pens sell for around $100 and totally lack the aggressive design.


----------



## Tiresius (Jun 8, 2014)

What kind of cartridge does the pen accepts? I'm a fan of Mont Blanc's cartridges.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jun 8, 2014)

Standard Fisher pressurized cartridge.


----------



## Tiresius (Jun 9, 2014)

Jumpmaster said:


> Standard Fisher pressurized cartridge.



Thanks for the info. Both this pen and Jason's pen look convincing. I like the slim and usability of Jason's pen. Then again, I'm a huge fan of PK's work.


----------



## The Coach (Jun 12, 2014)

Got mine today!! Black Moon is tops. Fast shipping.


----------



## 1200GSA (Jul 9, 2014)

RedLed said:


> I use my real name on here, I wish that was the order.


RedLed - really?


----------



## precisionworks (Jul 10, 2014)

1200GSA said:


> RedLed - really?



RedLed has been a fixture around this neck of the woods for a minute or two. Click his sig line in Post #1 to see his website which is outstanding.


----------



## pk (Aug 3, 2014)

Free giveaway.

https://www.facebook.com/PkDesignLab/photos/a.365521300232651.1073741825.321840567934058/606555822795863/?type=1&theater


----------

